# Prisoners film



## nfasson (Feb 9, 2014)

Highly recommend this film, which is about two girls who disappear and Hugh Jackman as one of the fathers who makes some questionable moral choices with trying to find them.

It also stars Jake Gyllenhaal as a detective, who wears a Masonic ring. I think Gyllenhaal spent a lot of time developing his character and chose Masonry to illustrate his characters' desire for discipline and structure amidst the chaos of what is going on around him.

Anyways, it's nice to see a positive reference to Masonry... refreshing, if you will.




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Browncoat (Feb 9, 2014)

Prisoners is one of the best movies I have seen in decades. The cinematography is phenomenal.

There is a lot of mystery surrounding Loki (Jake's character). It's easy to miss the first time viewing, so you have to watch it again to pick up on everything. For example, every time Jackman prays, Det. Loki appears. Any time Loki is faced with a plot-altering choice, he plays with the Masonic ring on his finger.


----------



## nfasson (Feb 10, 2014)

Interesting... didn't even notice the praying thing. I wonder if the director or writer has offered up some insight on that and everything else.

I think this movie is definitely worth another view!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 10, 2014)

Browncoat said:


> Any time Loki is faced with a plot-altering choice, he plays with the Masonic ring on his finger.


He's not the only one...


----------



## Browncoat (Feb 10, 2014)

nfasson said:


> I wonder if the director or writer has offered up some insight on that and everything else.



I've read a few interviews with the director and the actors, and they're pretty tight-lipped about all of the symbolism. Decoding Loki's tattoos reveals a lot about his character.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 20, 2015)

Jake goes into more detail about his character..

http://news.moviefone.com/2013/09/09/jake-gyllenhaal-prisoners-interview/


----------



## nfasson (Jan 27, 2015)

Unfortunately, it makes the wearing of the Masons ring seem more like a gimmick than a reflection of his character. I'd say the better interpretation would be that he had a troubled past and was now a detective and a Mason bc he was a better person or at least "bettering" himself. But bc he had that past he could relate to the dark side of human nature and it made him a good detective.

That to me would make more sense than, oh! Have I got secrets! Oh boy wouldn't you like to know!

Still enjoyed the movie, though...


----------

